# SHIPPING TORTOISES



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

OK folks, I would like others opinions and thoughts on shipping or not shipping torotises. We have opted to not ship our hatchling aldabras for several reasons, but one I will disclose is that we do not want any issues with delivery. We are fortunate that we have a great customer base and usually sell all of our hatchlings without issue every year. I have had several folks inquire about a hatchling that are located far away and unable to pick one up in person. Most do not understand the no shipping policy, and some even argue. The way we do things, we have never had any conflict with delivery or payment. I understand that most ship inorder to provide to a larger customer base. So, I guess if you take out the needing a larger customer base, what are opinions on shipping regarding to risk vs reward? Also please feel free to expain any positive or negative experiences any of you would like to, to support the pros and cons. Thanks to all.


----------



## John (Apr 1, 2011)

if it ain't broke don't fix it greg


----------



## Edna (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm grateful to those who have been willing to ship to me because that is the only way I could ever get the torts I have. If I had to drive to the sources of my tortoises, it would have created an unneccessary and prohibitive expense. If I had to choose only from what is available in pet stores (all of them 110+ miles away from me) I would have been limited to only WC Russians and FF (foreign farmed) Redfoots. While these are both respectable choices, they were not MY choices. So I guess my argument in favor of shipping would be as a service to those who live remote from the source.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 1, 2011)

I would rather buy from some place local so that if theirs a problem I can go and physically talk to someone instead of relying on e-mails and phone calls. I wanted another tort but was hesitant to buy online and have it shipped, so I was thrilled when I found a breeder about 45 minutes from me. I think it could also depend on the breeder and the reputation of the delivery service they useâ€¦


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I would rather buy from some place local so that if theirs a problem I can go and physically talk to someone instead of relying on e-mails and phone calls. I wanted another tort but was hesitant to buy online and have it shipped, so I was thrilled when I found a breeder about 45 minutes from me. I think it could also depend on the breeder and the reputation of the delivery service they useâ€¦



I like that folks can come over and pick the one they want out of a pile. Makes it more special. We have never had an upset customer, other than wholesalers wanting more and we do not have them. Once they pick out a tortoise, the transaction is done and no room for false issues, like it was not the one I ordered, or it is sick, or what ever. I have heard of nightmares with recieved animals and payment issues, mostly paypal. That one on one with a life time support line is great!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr ALDA Greg', ...I have in the last 5 years very good results in shipping and receiving torts from all over the US and then some .... ALTHOUGH ......... about year back or so , I had a horrific accident and lost 4 torts in the shipping process. I was crushed for weeks, and saddend very much so , along with a huge financial blow and reimbursements ect. So , It depends on alot of factors , such as time of year , weather , place of destination . I know most folks in large cities have no problems ( or just the ooposite .... too busy) , but some in the more isolated or smaller towns , might not have the most up to date manpower ect .. on the route. I just received a new gal yesterday with no problems ... from a member here , with no probems at all. ... ( THANKS STEVE! ) .. 
I think a man of your skill, knowledge and awarness should have no problems shipping and probably would increase 
sells/ contacts ... ect ( if thats what you might be considering) I know one day I myself will be giving you a buzz... for one of them black beautys!
Anyhow ... just my thoughts! 

JD~


JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

Edna said:


> I'm grateful to those who have been willing to ship to me because that is the only way I could ever get the torts I have. If I had to drive to the sources of my tortoises, it would have created an unneccessary and prohibitive expense. If I had to choose only from what is available in pet stores (all of them 110+ miles away from me) I would have been limited to only WC Russians and FF (foreign farmed) Redfoots. While these are both respectable choices, they were not MY choices. So I guess my argument in favor of shipping would be as a service to those who live remote from the source.



I understand your position also, and I question myself about that aswell, regarding the no shipping. What I have done is provide that person with who does ship that have purchased our hatchlings. The only draw back is it cost more for the same animal.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 1, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather buy from some place local so that if theirs a problem I can go and physically talk to someone instead of relying on e-mails and phone calls. I wanted another tort but was hesitant to buy online and have it shipped, so I was thrilled when I found a breeder about 45 minutes from me. I think it could also depend on the breeder and the reputation of the delivery service they useâ€¦
> ...



I enjoy watching them and then finding the one I like the most. I only had one bad experience with a Sulcata that I decided to buy from a pet store, it died and the vet told me later that it was sick when I purchased it. I guess if I lived in a small town with no options then it would be different


----------



## B K (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had no problems with purchasing torts and having them shipped but I only buy from people I know and check out first .But we learned the hard way with our Dragons purchasing from photos and receiving animals that where almost dead. Greg we will be showing up at your door when we get one all our family lives in the Tampa area so itâ€™s a good reason to go visit them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 1, 2011)

I have received several tortoises in the mail and if they are packed properly I have never had a problem. They should never be shipped in the winter and they really do need to be packed right with the proper writing all over the box.


----------



## coastal (Apr 1, 2011)

Greg, if its done right you wont have any issues on the shipping side of things. I would recommend using FedEx and ship hold for pick up at the nearest hub. This will avoid any delivery issues and hot/cold trucks on delivery day. Be sure you get approved as a live animal shipper too and you wont have any issues shipping live torts with FedEx.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 1, 2011)

Your tortoises your business, am I a little bummed that when I decide to get my aldab I will either have to travel to florida or find someone local? sure but what can you do, hey maybe since walter went to yvonne's on a road trip maybe we could convince him to drive to florida and pick up a bunch of alabs? I will chip in for gas. Personally I think tortoise shipping can be done safely.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 1, 2011)

It all depends on peoples situation. Where I live... I don't think I would be able to get any of the torts I have... I would personally love to be able to see them in person before I buy them but again not an option. However from a few sellers I did deal with. Some would be willing to work with me and show me pictures of which I like and let me pick one. While some refuse to do that which I find to be ridiculous and seems shiesty. Why buy from the one that will actually make me happy than the guy who won't at least show me what I am buying. The funnier thing about that is, the ones that do show the picture are almost always offering the best prices. The more expensive ones just do not care and push me around.


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 2, 2011)

I've shipped and received thousands of tortoises and turtles over the past 27+ years. One was delayed until the next day but arrived safely and another got incorrectly routed and arrived the next day unharmed. I'm 100% comfortable shipping and receiving tortoises and probably always will be. If they are in good health, packed correctly and safe shipping guidelines are observed (weather, weekends, holidays, etc...) and practiced there should be no problem. I go out of my way to ensure that the animals that I ship are safely and securely packed and demand the same of any that I receive. Since the majority of people on this site are potential buyers, not dealers or breeders I would tell them to know who they are buying from if they are unsure or hesitant about having a tortoise shipped to them. Ask for references, ask for current photos of the _exact_ animal(s) that you're buying, ask how the animal will be packed, verify what shipping vendor that will be used, make sure you get tracking numbers as soon as possible, make sure the date that they will arrive is perfectly clear. And especially with dealers ask how much time elapses from when they pack them to when they actually ship them. You might be suprised to find that some large, less conscientious wholesalers pack your tortoise the _day before_ actually shipping! My advice to most is to stay away from "Mega dealers" that often never see the actual animal that they're selling you but instead have employees that are doing the labor part of their business. Most of these types of places are there for the buck and the buck only. Most breeders and quality dealers take great care and pride in their animals and having them arrive to their final destination safely. 
Ideally, it would be great to see each and every animal purchased in person instead. But for 99% of us that isn't feasible. Shipping can be done with excellent sucess if it's done correctly.


----------



## kbaker (Apr 2, 2011)

Most are looking at both sides of the coin and I think Greg wanted more of the one side.

Shipping out can be a real hassle and take out some of the joy of being able to provide such wonderful animals. I don't believe anyone should be 'forced' to ship. It's been so common for so long to automatically ship anything anywhere that some people take awhile to get the hint.

One issue I have with shipping is that the same shipper that dropped off a tortoise to me last week says they will not ship a tortoise out the next week.

Greg- keep enjoying your success and don't worry about shipping until you feel like it. Everyone wishes they could do something they love and still make enough money to not worry about much else.


----------



## bettinge (Apr 2, 2011)

I have shipped and received many tortoises (and other reptiles), all without issue. Everything has been UPS so far, but I suspect I will use FedEx more now that they are associated with SYR (Ship Your Reptiles).


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2011)

I hate the idea of it too, but it seems like a "necessary evil" to me. I'd much rather have people come pick them up themselves for all the reasons you listed. Sometimes, for some people, it is just not feasible, and I still want them to be able to enjoy the same tortoises that I enjoy so much. Like Edna for example. Its clear how much she loves her leopards and what a fantastic home they have with her. If hadn't been willing to ship, she would have had to have gone elsewhere.

I do agree with everyone's points about doing it correctly and exercising great caution in every aspect of it. It is a risk, but if done properly , I think the risk is minimal.

But for your situation Greg, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## muddoc (Apr 5, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> The only draw back is it cost more for the same animal.



I personally don't see that as a draw back. I have had plenty of customers of mine (we do sell snakes and not torts) that could get the same animal they are buying from me from a local person, but would rather spend the extra $50 to $75 with me, because they know the quality and the support they get after the sale. Many customers are willing to pay for that. With all of the above said, I respect your right to not ship, and fully understand your reasoning.

I know this may or may not help some people, and it is geared toward shipping snakes, but this is a very detailed how to that I wrote up regarding shipping snakes (prmarily geared toward cold weather shipping). I hope it can help someone, and if not, at least be an interesting read.

http://www.baileyreptiles.com/ship.html

Another very intersting topic for discussion,


----------



## Missy (Apr 5, 2011)

Greg when I am ready to get an Aldabra from you I will plan a vacation and come get it   I would worry about shipping. I no it is done all the time but I am a worry wort. How do you pack a tort anyway? If the box ends up upside down because someone does not care if there is something alive in that box then what? I say stick to your position as long as you have no problems selling all your torts. If it becomes an issue later then reconsider.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 5, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> OK folks, I would like others opinions and thoughts on shipping or not shipping torotises. ...... So, I guess if you take out the needing a larger customer base, what are opinions on shipping regarding to risk vs reward? Also please feel free to expain any positive or negative experiences any of you would like to, to support the pros and cons. Thanks to all.



I like having tortoises shipped, even tho I do have to say, there have been a few times that what I was told about the animal was not true in real life. I do like to hand pick my animals, so that part of having them shipped does suck.

One reason I like shipping is, depending on where the animal might be, it might actually have to spend more time traveling with me, then if it were directly shipped. My personal experience with Homes and Erosa hingebacks is they really don't do well traveling. The quicker they can get into their new enclosures the better for their survival.

I am one of those who lives out in the boonies, so there is no such thing as the overnight delivery, no matter what they say or have you pay. However, as a general rule, the folks from all the companies (FedEx, UPS, and DHL when they did shipping), I have had some great and caring people. For example, where one company never got into town before 5:30 pm, if the driver knew it was a tortoise being shipped he was here usually by 11 am. All of them have treated my boxes as if they held something very precious inside (and they do!)

Another thing for me, is I am really really a very shy and quiet person. It takes a lot for me to go and see somebody new face to face. Groups are fine, so I have no trouble with stores and such. Like a few years back, when we stopped to see Yvonne, I was petrified. I really wanted to meet her and see her animals, but I kept thinking how I would do something really stupid, be like a clumsy bull in the china shop, just plainly embarrass her and myself. I just am not good with people and I know that. Even with knowing what a nice person she is (unless you get her mad, then I think you will see a completely different lady ) , it still took all my nerve and maybe my husband not letting me back out  to go to her place. If I had to go and meet everybody before I could get an animal from them, not sure I would have very many tortoises.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 5, 2011)

Out of all my tortoises, I have had I think 13 of them shipped to me. Where I live, if it wasn't for shipping, I just plain and simple wouldn't be able to have them. There isn't a petstore for 50 miles, and they don't carry tortoises. Other than Kevin, I don't even know of anyone that breeds them, and he is a LONG ways away from me. 

I would prefer to hand pick them all, but I just don't have that luxury. And it does stink that I am limited on some of the things I can get because people won't ship. Tortoises are shipped all the time and do just fine. I hear very very few horror stories that come from the actual shipping itself. Most of the bad experiences people have are because of what Jacqui said - you get the tortoise and it is sick or not as described. That in itself has absolutely nothing to do with the shipping itself, but the integrity of the seller.

I think the pros of shipping outweigh the cons. However, it is up to each person to decide what is best for their business. For me personally, I will never buy an Aldabra from you, not because they aren't great tortoises at a great price, which they are, but because I would have to literally drive almost 2,000 miles round trip. It would be cheaper for me to pay a higher purchase price plus $50 shipping to someone else. That isn't meant as any sort of insult, it just is what it is. 

If I end up down there for some other reason, because I do have family there, that would be another story, but I haven't been there in 15 years, so it really isn't likely.


----------



## John (Apr 5, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> OK folks, I would like others opinions and thoughts on shipping or not shipping torotises. We have opted to not ship our hatchling aldabras for several reasons, but one I will disclose is that we do not want any issues with delivery. We are fortunate that we have a great customer base and usually sell all of our hatchlings without issue every year. I have had several folks inquire about a hatchling that are located far away and unable to pick one up in person. Most do not understand the no shipping policy, and some even argue. The way we do things, we have never had any conflict with delivery or payment. I understand that most ship inorder to provide to a larger customer base. So, I guess if you take out the needing a larger customer base, what are opinions on shipping regarding to risk vs reward? Also please feel free to expain any positive or negative experiences any of you would like to, to support the pros and cons. Thanks to all.



Hey Greg, ship one of those there aldacockers up my way I'll let ya know how the shipping went. DEAL


----------



## terryo (Apr 5, 2011)

If it weren't for shipping, I wouldn't have Pio or Solo. Each person who shipped them to me waited until the weather was perfect before they would ship, and they came in perfect condition. There would have been no way that I could get them otherwise. I've also had quite a few boxies shipped to me, and each came in perfect condition, so I have no problem with shipping. I'm sure there are lots of people here who wouldn't have a tort if it weren't for shipping. But like the man said...if it isn't broke, don't fix it. If you are happy with the way things are going for you, without shipping, then why change things.


----------



## Cherbear (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, if it works for you, then keep doing it that way. Love your babies by the way. Wished I could have one!

I do hate to have an animal shipped, but glad that some do, cause I wouldn't have my leopard baby otherwise. I'm so in love with him.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 6, 2011)

squamata said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > OK folks, I would like others opinions and thoughts on shipping or not shipping torotises. We have opted to not ship our hatchling aldabras for several reasons, but one I will disclose is that we do not want any issues with delivery. We are fortunate that we have a great customer base and usually sell all of our hatchlings without issue every year. I have had several folks inquire about a hatchling that are located far away and unable to pick one up in person. Most do not understand the no shipping policy, and some even argue. The way we do things, we have never had any conflict with delivery or payment. I understand that most ship inorder to provide to a larger customer base. So, I guess if you take out the needing a larger customer base, what are opinions on shipping regarding to risk vs reward? Also please feel free to expain any positive or negative experiences any of you would like to, to support the pros and cons. Thanks to all.
> ...




aldacockers Is that a new species I mean breed  LOL


----------

